# [Help] Is this normal for a Filstar?



## caverness (Aug 28, 2020)

http://imgur.com/QjSE9lN


Just picked up a used Filstar, have no reason to believe the seller was dishonest, but I am having a hell of a time with this thing. Is this amount of leakage with a closed valve normal?


----------



## QWC (Mar 27, 2017)

I've never had a Filstar but I have an Aquatop canister with a similar shutoff. I don't believe it should be leaking at all.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I think you have just done a wonderful job of highlighting the main weakness of the Rena Canister Filter. If the tubing is not placed just the right way, they leak pretty badly. Basically, the weight of the tubing can put an uneven stress on the fittings, causing it to leak at the valve. I had ten of them, and had to keep them all in rubber maid tubs to catch the water that would slowly leak out. The newer ones are a lot worse than the older ones, and the twos seal much better than the threes. I finally gave up and switched over to eheims. Might be a bit less convenient, but a vastly superior canister. A lot quieter, and no leaks.

Lee


----------



## caverness (Aug 28, 2020)

Man. I found some forum posts from people having this issue, I can't believe it's that sensitive - but I have no earthly idea how to fix it. The seller is giving me another valve, but since he had no issues with this one, it's definitely my setup and the tubes causing it. His tubing was pretty brittle, causing curves and difficulty with their placement. I couldn't cut it to size, because the rest was so hard it definitely wouldn't seal properly so I'm going to pick up some fresh tubing, and hopefully once cut and placed on a new valve it'll be alright. Fingers crossed. 

I wish I had heard all these flaws before I purchased, all I saw were good reviews!


----------

